# Greys are popping in Clermont co.



## deathsayer (Mar 5, 2015)

Greys are here. This is going to be epic!!!!!!


----------



## ant (Oct 17, 2012)

I agree! looking to be a great year so far.


----------



## owf (Apr 10, 2014)

I'll third that. Perfect weather at the perfect time. The next couple weeks should be awesome!! Hit my black patch here in highland county yesterday only to find a couple others in it. We all were allowed there so we just picked around each other. I pulled 63 nice ones from the hill.


----------



## wheelin (Mar 8, 2013)

hey shroomer, I am in a wheelchair, love to hunt morels, get around the woods find as long as it flat. was wondering if you know of ay public land around here, I live near eastgate. I tried to email you, may have been wrong email address.


----------



## sharpsbarn99 (May 9, 2013)

Good to know. I will be out of town until next Friday. Save a few for me!


----------

